# Any body have a new Orbea Avant ?



## jackmen

*Any body have a new Orbea Avant W/ Disc Brakes?*

I am looking at a Orbea Avant as a possible new ride. Quite interesting in that they have the taller geometry and the have the new shimano R785 disc brakes available with a Shimano Ultegra Di-2 available. Very few bikes like this are available and being 54 and switching to DI-2 on my last bike i will not go back to mechanical and I like the taller head tube.

Has anybody rode or bought one of these.

Just wondering how comfortable and responsive they are ?

Orbea seems like a brand that not a lot of people carry.


----------



## Sundog

Our local Orbea dealer posts pictures of each bike sale they make on their FB page - and I've noticed one Avant sold - to a female rider last October. It was an M30 (no disc brakes). It was supposedly the first Avant sold in TN.


----------



## Cannondaleman

Just ordered a M30D in Red/carbon. Should be here this week. Will post pictures after installing computer, seat bag, cages, etc. Cole at Orbea was very helpful with my many questions about the parts, etc. Emailed Cannondale twice about the Synapse and I didn't even get a response. I shouldn't need to upgrade anything on this bike for a good while. 32 spoke, 3 cross wheels compared to 20 spoke wheels on the c'dale made this a no-brainer for this 55 year old, 195 lb, non-racing cyclist. :thumbsup:


----------



## tj2

I've got an M30D on the way. They are apparently popular, it's been hard to get one in the shop but I hope to have it by the middle of next week.


----------



## Cannondaleman

I pick up my bike tomorrow! Went with a White saddle and Gray bar tape over gel pads. Also had a chain catcher installed. Should post pics on Friday. 1st ride will be a 25 mile training ride for the Tour de Cure on Saturday. Just in time!


----------



## Cannondaleman

I have tried to add several pics of the new bike, but it only seems to let me add one. I will be riding later today after it warms up. It looks fantastic in person. I found out that my bike shop ordered 2 bikes to get the color I wanted with the M30 disc brakes-RX 77, 30 mm rims and Ultegra level hubs. He swapped them from a Blue/carbon color bike.


----------



## 8bit_marlon

Great looking bike!!! 

Love the gray tape as well! What wheels are those? I considered an Avant before finding a great deal on my Orca.


----------



## Cannondaleman

According to Orbea, they are made by a European company called Rodi and they are 30 mm alloy with no rim brake tracks, of course. They are 19 mm wide.


----------



## Special Eyes

I am trying to locate a M10D in size 57. Not an easy find.

I'd be interested to hear about the ride and if the relaxed geometry fulfills the claims of comfort.


----------



## GOTA

I really want to try the Avant M30. Too bad there aren't many Orbea dealers around. Can anyone compare the Avant to the Giant Defy or Cannondale Synapse?


----------



## tj2

GOTA said:


> I really want to try the Avant M30. Too bad there aren't many Orbea dealers around. Can anyone compare the Avant to the Giant Defy or Cannondale Synapse?


I didn't try the Defy but I did ride a Synapse before I bought. I actually expected to prefer the Synapse, because I rented one (aluminum frame) for a week last summer when I was on the road for work and was very surprised at the smooth ride and comfort. 

I can't say there's any fault in the Synapse, but for me I found it was a bit less comfortable than I remember. It may be due to the split seat tube they've gone with for the newer models, or it may be just a peculiarity of my physique.  I also test rode a Trek Domane, a Specialized Roubaix and a BMC Granfondo. 

For me, the deciding factors were:

1. Versatility. I like the ability to mount fenders, and the fact that it's already set up for either disc or rim brakes and mechanical or electronic shifting. I'm considering a move back to the Pacific Northwest, where fenders would be very handy.

Also, I'm sure I can get at least 30mm tires on there with a little tread, which means I can consider a gravel grinder now and then.

2. Fit. I'm 50 and like the relaxed riding position on the Avant, although the Domane and the Roubaix were also nice.

3. Supporting my local bike shop. I like to buy local when possible, although if it hadn't fit and felt good I would have gone with another bike. 

4. Componentry. I like the full Ultegra, although I'm sure I don't ride well enough to deserve it. 

5. Disc brakes. I don't know yet if they are really needed, but I wanted to give them a try on a road bike. So far, no complaints, and I don't think the weight is an issue when climbing. (Now, *my* weight is another issue...)

Did about 75 miles on the Avant over Memorial Day weekend, and I very much enjoyed it. No pains, quite comfortable ever over some questionable roads.

My one issue thus far is a bit of rattling noise over the rougher roads, which I suspect is due to the internal cable routing. My bike shop is going to take a peek and put the foam spacers in place to keep the cable housing from rattling against the frame, which should take care of it. I'm also getting used to the compact double vs. the triple I had on my Lemond. I knew all the gears I used on the hills around here, now I have to re-learn what to use. I was slightly concerned about whether or not the lowest gears would be enough for some of the hills, but Saturday I climbed a local hill called "the Wall". The Wall is an 18% grade and the standard gearing was fine for that (at least, I wasn't any slower than normal). If you need even lower gears, you can swap out the rear cassette for an 11-32 and get a mid-cage rear derailleur and you'll be ready to climb a tree.

All in all, I'm pretty happy so far.


----------



## tj2

Just realized I hadn't posted a picture of my new ride yet:


----------



## Cannondaleman

Nice ride tj2. What put this bike over the top for me as opposed to the C'dale Synapse was the full Ultegra, including crankset, colors, and wheels. Another plus is that you see tons of Trek, Specialized, and Cannondales around where I live. Kinda nice to have something a little different. I looked at the Ridley fenix also,Pinnarello Rohk, Scott, but the lifetime frame waranty on the Orbea was the difference. I love the ride and the geometry. All in all, a great bike.


----------



## tj2

Cannondaleman said:


> Nice ride tj2. What put this bike over the top for me as opposed to the C'dale Synapse was the full Ultegra, including crankset, colors, and wheels. Another plus is that you see tons of Trek, Specialized, and Cannondales around where I live. Kinda nice to have something a little different. I looked at the Ridley fenix also,Pinnarello Rohk, Scott, but the lifetime frame waranty on the Orbea was the difference. I love the ride and the geometry. All in all, a great bike.


I rode the Pinarello as well, forgot to list that. Nice bike, loved the look of it, but felt a bit low on the bike, not quite as comfortable. I think the sizing is a bit different. But it's well-reviewed and I'm sure a lot of folks like it.


----------



## GOTA

tj2 said:


> I didn't try the Defy but I did ride a Synapse before I bought. I actually expected to prefer the Synapse, because I rented one (aluminum frame) for a week last summer when I was on the road for work and was very surprised at the smooth ride and comfort.
> 
> I can't say there's any fault in the Synapse, but for me I found it was a bit less comfortable than I remember. It may be due to the split seat tube they've gone with for the newer models, or it may be just a peculiarity of my physique.  I also test rode a Trek Domane, a Specialized Roubaix and a BMC Granfondo.
> 
> For me, the deciding factors were:
> 
> 1. Versatility. I like the ability to mount fenders, and the fact that it's already set up for either disc or rim brakes and mechanical or electronic shifting. I'm considering a move back to the Pacific Northwest, where fenders would be very handy.
> 
> Also, I'm sure I can get at least 30mm tires on there with a little tread, which means I can consider a gravel grinder now and then.
> 
> 2. Fit. I'm 50 and like the relaxed riding position on the Avant, although the Domane and the Roubaix were also nice.
> 
> 3. Supporting my local bike shop. I like to buy local when possible, although if it hadn't fit and felt good I would have gone with another bike.
> 
> 4. Componentry. I like the full Ultegra, although I'm sure I don't ride well enough to deserve it.
> 
> 5. Disc brakes. I don't know yet if they are really needed, but I wanted to give them a try on a road bike. So far, no complaints, and I don't think the weight is an issue when climbing. (Now, *my* weight is another issue...)
> 
> Did about 75 miles on the Avant over Memorial Day weekend, and I very much enjoyed it. No pains, quite comfortable ever over some questionable roads.
> 
> My one issue thus far is a bit of rattling noise over the rougher roads, which I suspect is due to the internal cable routing. My bike shop is going to take a peek and put the foam spacers in place to keep the cable housing from rattling against the frame, which should take care of it. I'm also getting used to the compact double vs. the triple I had on my Lemond. I knew all the gears I used on the hills around here, now I have to re-learn what to use. I was slightly concerned about whether or not the lowest gears would be enough for some of the hills, but Saturday I climbed a local hill called "the Wall". The Wall is an 18% grade and the standard gearing was fine for that (at least, I wasn't any slower than normal). If you need even lower gears, you can swap out the rear cassette for an 11-32 and get a mid-cage rear derailleur and you'll be ready to climb a tree.
> 
> All in all, I'm pretty happy so far.


Thank you so much. Excellent write up! 

There is an Orbea dealer about a half hour away from where we are going to go for a family vacation a month from now. The wife and kids are going to have to find something to do without me for a morning while I check things out. 

Lots of Giant, Cannondale, Trek, Specialized, Jamis, Bianchi and Raleigh dealers near where I live and I've test ridden what they have but the Orbea Avant sounds like it's something a little bit different which is why I'm going to at least get a parking lot ride before I settle on anything.


----------



## m34doors

Can someone weight their M30D and tell me the weight of it? Please tell me if it is included pedals and / or bottle cage and the size of your bike. I will need a 47CM for me. 

Does any one know that Orbea make a rack and fender kit for the Avant carbon series bike (not sure if it fits the Aluminium series). I am very interested to get a M30D with the rack and fender. It looks really good.

Oh.. and thank you in advance.


----------



## Tellme777

Cannondaleman said:


> According to Orbea, they are made by a European company called Rodi and they are 30 mm alloy with no rim brake tracks, of course. They are 19 mm wide.


Hi, 
Rodi is a portuguese bicycle wheels manufacter. You can find more information Rodi.pt
Orbea also produces aluminium frames here in Portugal.
I'm waiting for my Avant M10 for a month now. I have to say that the feedback from Orbea is great! But it looks like I a have to play the waiting game...


----------



## tj2

Just for fun, I've added my review of the Avant in the Reviews section. Feel free to take a look, if it's of interest.

Orbea Avant Road Bike Reviews - RoadbikeReview.com


----------



## Cannondaleman

m34doors, I weighed my M30D with bottle cages, computer, pedals, frame pump, and medium sized seat bag full of stuff. This is how the bike is when I ride it. I was surprised when it came out to almost 23 lbs.


----------



## lewdvig

Cannondaleman said:


> m34doors, I weighed my M30D with bottle cages, computer, pedals, frame pump, and medium sized seat bag full of stuff. This is how the bike is when I ride it. I was surprised when it came out to almost 23 lbs.


That's a great weight! You have about 4-5 lb of stuff listed there.

I'll be picking mine up tomorrow. Getting rim brakes and mechanical shifting. I like that I can switch to the newer stuff later if I want.


----------



## lewdvig

Ok. Mine is an m50 w/o disc brakes and the weight for a 53cm with speed play pedals, no cages, is 20 lb 15 oz. so 21 with cages. 

The wheels are crazy heavy. Portuguese rims with Claris hubs and zaffiros. Front wheel was 1470 grams with tire. My guess is the bare wheels are 2100-2200 grams.

This purely academic for the weight weenies. 

I have 40 lb of beer gut to lose before I worry about bike weight loss. Although I might go 28mm tubeless if a good deal comes my way.


----------



## Cannondaleman

Yeah, the versatility of this bike is amazing, being able to upgrade/switch to electronic shifting and disc brakes. I am completly happy with my choice. I wanted a bike with a little bling with the paintjob, and my bike has that. I was originally looking at the Synapse, of course, but also the Bianchi Infinito with Campy Chorus. The Bianchi was going to cost about twice what I paid for the Avant.


----------



## tuffguy1500

*A bit late but...*

I love this bike and have been drooling/desiring/scheming to get one since I saw the press release. I found a frame for sale, bought it, and here's the rest of that story:

Bought the frame with the new fork, it was set up for Di2, so I ordered a new head tube guide to go cable route. Parts for the build include:
Sram Red Shifters and Crank (compact, this is my commuter and I like the lower gearing for around town riding)

Sram Force FD/RD- both were new when I originally bought them, have since seen thousands of race and commuting miles but still looked new enough for the Avant.

Nokon Cable housing for shifting- I had lots of leftover bits from other builds, so I put together a custom color combo just because I could. Personally, I think it's amazing, others may disagree...

Axiom streamliner DLX rack that I've owned for years and modified for a previous bike and decided to re-appropriate for this build

Bontrager RLX Handlebars and Bontrager XXX seatpost- again, used from previous bike but I wasn't trying to go crazy and get new bits.

TRP Spyre disc brakes- from old commuter, loved them, they're awesome and were a nice upgrade from the BB7's

Did some custom work to get the rack to fit- used 90 degree angle aluminum for f/r fender and rack mounts, and a .125" straight alloy custom bent for the upper rack mount. I also polished it once it was finished since I had the stuff to do so and it looks sweet. 

Overall, the build took way longer than I had planned and I'm still not happy with the brake cable housing, but eventually will go with Yokozuna or if finances permit, hydraulic (S700? Red?, I dunno). This bike was purchased to replace my race bike and a commuter. I no longer race but want to do gran fondo's, centuries and some gravel riding, and I commute daily. Just wanted something new and the hills around here made my steel bike a bit less enjoyable. 

Riding weight is 26.1 lbs which includes the bike lock that I keep locked up to the rack for convenience, my headlight & battery (L&M Seca 800, it's heavy!) as well as computer, pedals (CB Candy 2's). 

Again, I can't state how much I love this bike!! It's as responsive as my Focus Izalco was, more comfortable than my Kona Honky Inc, and it just rides like an absolute dream.


----------



## CliveDS

Did a review of the Avant Disc on my blog Two thumbs up. It's quite fantastic in my book. 

More here Orbea Avant Disc Bike Review


----------



## Gusso

Old thread, I know. I found this to be very useful to attach an Axiom dlx disc rack to my Avant. Been rock solid for 5-6 months now.

http://www.amazon.com/Bike-bicycle-...=1449947041&sr=8-2&keywords=Rear+rack+adaptor


----------

